# AZshwagg's First Grow!!!!



## AZshwagg (Mar 28, 2006)

This is my first grow journal so I'm going to be very specific on what I used and Methods. So please Help when ever possible and ask as many questions as you want. Oh yeah, Thanks Brother Grunt for this grow box idea!!!!!!  

Soil: Super Soil with a house blend found at my local hydro store consisting of perlite and other key ingredients.

Lights: (2) CFL lights 42 watts with an output of 5400 lumens ( for veg)

Ventilation: (1) CPU fan pushing 73.70 CMF of hot air out and a metal air vent fixture on the back letting fresh air in.

Seed: Regualer bag seed

Here are sum pics of setup.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

looks great AZshwagg. you should be proud of your grow box you did a great job. can't wait to see some little green babies in there. keep up the great work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was gonna tell you. be sure that your grow box is far enough away from your wall so air can get out from your fan. i have mine stuck in a corner. just thought i would toss that in.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank's brother grunt! Can't wait to see little green babies too. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 28, 2006)

That grow box is sweet do you only have 1 planted? because you got the room for more and you dont want to have one plant and have it be a male.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2006)

Lookin great dude. That is a sweet cab you built regular craftsman.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweet setup, Make sure when your flower to pick up the 3rd component of your foxfarm nutes.....big bud. Cant wait to see progress.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice. I would never guess that you were growing MJ in that box. Well done.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the props, I might put two more in there to veg, we'll see. First sign of progress you'll be the first to know!


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 30, 2006)

Both plants broke thru the soil and are finally veging here are some pics. Hopefully there both females!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 30, 2006)

schweet.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 31, 2006)

*thats great news dude. my fingers are X for ya. keep it up and you will have some nice bushies before long. *


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

Lookin good shwagg, keep us posted!


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 31, 2006)

such fine babes.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 2, 2006)

Heres some pic's of my females! You guy's think there bout the right heigth for 4 days? don't seem to have problems, the one pic on the window seal, that plant is just growing like crazy!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Heres some pic's of my females! You guy's think there bout the right heigth for 4 days? don't seem to have problems, the one pic on the window seal, that plant is just growing like crazy!


Looking fine man. Have you got a grow area made for the mature plants? They'll be ready before you know it. Or is this a outside grow?


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Heres some pic's of my females! You guy's think there bout the right heigth for 4 days? don't seem to have problems, the one pic on the window seal, that plant is just growing like crazy!


 
Females? Is that a bit of wishful thinking? 

At this point, those are still seedlings, and have not yet sexually matured to the point where you can ID females vs. males. Not trying to rain on your parade, those are great looking seedlings, but there's no way to know if they are female or not at this point.

That being said, they are great looking seedlings, so keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks, I'm gonna veg them both for 5 weeks then try to find out sex early. Then I'll have to keep only one and throw the other one outside. That cab will be for veg and flowering.





			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Looking fine man. Have you got a grow area made for the mature plants? They'll be ready before you know it. Or is this a outside grow?


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 2, 2006)

I know dude! I was just being cocky hopeing my karma tricks my plants into being females,Ha Ha Ha! During the 5th week of veg I'll try to put them on 12/12 to find out sex and decide which to keep. 





			
				Insane said:
			
		

> Females? Is that a bit of wishful thinking?
> 
> At this point, those are still seedlings, and have not yet sexually matured to the point where you can ID females vs. males. Not trying to rain on your parade, those are great looking seedlings, but there's no way to know if they are female or not at this point.
> 
> That being said, they are great looking seedlings, so keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm gonna veg them both for 5 weeks then try to find out sex early. Then I'll have to keep only one and throw the other one outside. That cab will be for veg and flowering.


Hey "Insane" it's the power of positive thinking man! Female-Female-Female.....

Hey Azshwagg, that's going to be a tight grow man. Watch out for the heat and air flow in the box. The vegetation is going to fill that box up quick.

Good luck on the grow man.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks man, I'll try my hardest!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

Also man, why not take a clone from each plant and flower it? That's a lot easier on the plant. Leave it in vegetative growth until you are flowering for real.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 2, 2006)

Dude, thats a great idea!!!! I'll have my hps by then, and that will be a perfect time to test it out.Ps: I'm stoned as hell right now


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 2, 2006)

looking good* AZshwagg* ..fingers crossed for girls for you


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Great dude. I see that one you saved from the outside clay is perkin right up too.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah I made a temp house for it check out my other thread bout "My side project". I'll post a progress report on day 08!!!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey AZ, I kinda thought you were serious about the "female" part..lol.. my mistake, don't get me wrong about this though, positive thinking _is_ a powerful tool, keep it up


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 4, 2006)

dude, keep us posted man! "marijuana passion: we know drama"


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, These are beauties at day 06 hope u likes! thanks everyone for their help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking great AZshwagg. Your babies lookin nice and healthy. Keep up the great work.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 6, 2006)

So, here are my ladies at day 08, seem to be fine but I am concerned with the one in the black pot. At first the one in the white pot was kinda weak lookin. Yesterday I started with 1/2 strenght of grow big and today wen I woke up the one in the white cup looked very healthy with new growth and the other one seems to be in a stalemate. What do u? Oh yeah, in case ur interested here is also a pic of the one I saved.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 6, 2006)

just give it some time. she'll (hopefully) get going and catch right up. Lookin great.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm pretty satisfied with the results of the white cup, it's showing a small growth spurt. Was wondering, I check bout 1 to 1 1\2 inches down to check if watering is needed. Usually I water every fourth day, does that sound bout normal to you? Oh yeah, how far should I put my lights from the plant? I've been experimenting with the lights but wana know your opinion too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*Whats up AZshwagg. Plants are looking great. Watering every 4 days sounds about right. Put your hand between your lights and your plants with the back of your hand facing the lights and your palm facing down. If the lights are hot on your hand they will be hot on your plants. This is how i do it. If you have a fan blowing right on the lights you should be able to put the lights 2 or 3 inches away. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 8, 2006)

I agree with B. Grunt. but that is some tight node spacing just the way you want it. 

Lookin great dude.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*AZshwagg. I was just looking at your pics again and noticed someone in the background. Who is that?*


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 8, 2006)

That's my jamaican friend Lenox from kingston, Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*I thought it was a dude smoking a joint and fishing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 8, 2006)

hilarious!!!  good eye BG


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm so mad partly cause I'm still learning and the secound my beauties are almost all dead. I woke and toked this mourning and went to tend to my plants wen discovered this...HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! I'm start off new with a 8000 lumen florax light and hope for the best. I still got one more potenial girl!!!
Here are pics of both of them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 11, 2006)

*Whats up AZshwagg. What happend? Are the leaves crispy? Did you over water? Under water? Are you using any ferts? whats the soil? What are the temps in your room?*


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 11, 2006)

sorry bout the lil ones....all hope is not lost yet though...


----------



## Insane (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like over watering to me.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

oh no  ....sending out lots of good karma for the one remaining to flourish


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay, The leaves are not crispy but top leaves look like they are still growing very slowly but on a decline. Watering, I was watering bout every 4 days and wen I checked today it was dry bout 1 inches to maybe 2 inches so i watered it see if thats the problem. Temp is knida a problem, It stays between 85-88 almost 90 and 80 wen dark, I think that is the problem. Ferts, I used grow big on the begining of the secound week like the instruction said with every other watering. Wen I first watered with grow big the black pot MJ died and the white cup seemed to flourish the secound watering was with straight water. I use disstilled water to water, is that problem????? also the cab has sum light leaks and isn't completely sealed. Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up AZshwagg. What happend? Are the leaves crispy? Did you over water? Under water? Are you using any ferts? whats the soil? What are the temps in your room?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 12, 2006)

*Whats up AZshwagg. Well temps might be a big part of the problem. I know you have a fan sucking the hot air out of your grow box. Do you have a fan blowing on your lights? At this point light leaks won't be a problem because you are not flowering your plants. *


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah, i got a small fan blowing on the lights and plant... 





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up AZshwagg. Well temps might be a big part of the problem. I know you have a fan sucking the hot air out of your grow box. Do you have a fan blowing on your lights? At this point light leaks won't be a problem because you are not flowering your plants. *


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 15, 2006)

AZ, disstilled water is the only thing you want to use on your plants. Unless you have a reverese osmosis filter in your house disstilled with be just fine. Your temps gotta come down too, 90 is lethal for buds. Also you can cut down on the nutes, every fourth watering will be fine until they grow to about 6 inches. Put up as many more pics as you can and good luck with your girls!


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks for the info El hefe, I got a surprise for all of ya so stay tuned! That why I haven't posted much, I've Benn building and building so keep it here for updates on the new and improved Azshwagg.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 15, 2006)

Whens the update comin?


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 15, 2006)

Naw EL Hefe, tap water is fine for the resovoir! the plants dont care trust me  AZswagg.. been doin it for too long ...

 I think u should go with organic nutes man like a aquaponics setup... the nutes wont burn ur plants when they're organic.. IMHO it's really the best and easiest way to do hydro hands down... its not too complicated.... if u do aquaponics the water stays 7.0 and the plants get plenty of nutes from fish ****.. and u can have fishies too!!

Its as simple as gettin sum goldfish... fish food and put them in ur reservoir... oh but change all that nasty chemical water so you wont kill the fish... goldfish cost liek 25 cents each if not 6 cents, live a long time and they live in cold water so temperatures arent a promblem.... they are hardy ass hell especially the specific pond type ones, that the pet stores usually carry those are the ones u want.... its really easy i have a system goin now my plants are huge and real green and all i do is feed the fish .. ur nutes are the fish **** 

Peace man goodluck


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 15, 2006)

Here are sum pic's mean while there new hom is built..........


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

lookin good. can't wait to see the new home


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 17, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> Naw EL Hefe, tap water is fine for the resovoir! the plants dont care trust me AZswagg.. been doin it for too long ...


 
Reafercheifer not try to talk down to ya bro but if its his first time growin using just tap water he could risk heavy salt buildup, and flushing out soil is a *****. Also if he is using soil there shouldnt be a resovior needed! AZ just keep those lights 4-6 inches above your tops, your room around 75-80 F and your soil slightly damp with distilled water and you'll get some heavy colas to smoke to your head! keep up the growing!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

*Looking good AZshwagg. Hope you had a great birthday yesterday and don't have a bad hangover. Anyway your babies are looking great. Keep it up. *


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 18, 2006)

El Hefe said:
			
		

> Reafercheifer not try to talk down to ya bro but if its his first time growin using just tap water he could risk heavy salt buildup, and flushing out soil is a *****. Also if he is using soil there shouldnt be a resovior needed! AZ just keep those lights 4-6 inches above your tops, your room around 75-80 F and your soil slightly damp with distilled water and you'll get some heavy colas to smoke to your head! keep up the growing!


 
Oh my bad man i didnt know he went back to soil growing i thought he was still growing hydro... in that case distilled water would be the best to water with but really it doesnt matter tho..


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 18, 2006)

hang in there guys! I have to wait for sum of the materials to get here so I 'll update u guys on the new home and new products i bought!!!! bare with me....


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 20, 2006)

heres sum updates on the beauties......hey, Bro G remember leaves we talked bout look closely at the bottom leaves.


----------



## love+monkey (Apr 23, 2006)

nice plants, they look'n healthy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> heres sum updates on the beauties......hey, Bro G remember leaves we talked bout look closely at the bottom leaves.


*Whats up AZ. IMO yes they are dying because it's their time to die. Alot of times the first leaves to come out on the plant are the first to die. Your plants look great. *


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks man, I got my light so all i i'm waiting for is my mylar and i'll setup everything.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

So here's the new home it has:

- (2) CPU Fans pushing 146.6 CFM
- (2) 6' fans on each side ( one of them not shown was defective)
- (2) Florex 65 Watt CFL lights (The other one still being shipped)
- Still waiting on the Mylar to come in the mail.

 Another thing I got to improve my crop is I went and got a PH Pen to adjust all the nutes and watering.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> So here's the new home it has:
> 
> - (2) CPU Fans pushing 146.6 CFM
> - (2) 6' fans on each side ( one of them not shown was defective)
> ...


 
What amount of lumens do each of those lights produce?

It's a very nice, and well designed unit man. Your cpu fans are pushing air into the box and you have a passive output?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. Damn you got yourself another nice setup. You want to come and work for The Grunt's. Your plants are gonna love those lights. Mine do. *


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

Each light is rate at 4550 Photopic lumens making it 10,000 lumens all together. And the fans are pushing air out I have a 4 inch by 8 inch metal duct letting air come in at the bottom of the grow box.  





			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What amount of lumens do each of those lights produce?
> 
> It's a very nice, and well designed unit man. Your cpu fans are pushing air into the box and you have a passive output?


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the props, Only if utilities are included! hahahahahahaha!! 





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up AZ. Damn you got yourself another nice setup. You want to come and work for The Grunt's. Your plants are gonna love those lights. Mine do. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Each light is rate at 4550 Photopic lumens making it 10,000 lumens all together. And the fans are pushing air out I have a 4 inch by 8 inch metal duct letting air come in at the bottom of the grow box.


Sounds perfect man.

Good luck! More pics, more pics


----------



## t_mak (Apr 25, 2006)

damn your plants look(ed) good for 4 days up there. i've had mine only a week and a half i thought they were growin fast because i've already transplanted them, but if thats 4 days u have some fast growing plants or i have slow ones. the leaves are smaller.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

If your talking about " Day 04 of veg" yeah, those are at 4 days from sprout. smaller leaves, maybe sativa????





			
				t_mak said:
			
		

> damn your plants look(ed) good for 4 days up there. i've had mine only a week and a half i thought they were growin fast because i've already transplanted them, but if thats 4 days u have some fast growing plants or i have slow ones. the leaves are smaller.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey there all Im also a first time grower and i am already having issures with ventilation i was quick to note the use of pc fans i have several extra lying around would you be kind enough to tell me how to power them with out the comp?? Thanks alot all sorry for inturrupting your own grow but looks good so far


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 26, 2006)

It's cool, I'll send you a PM on that.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are sum pic's of the newly transplanted plant and also picked up a extra fan, Still waiting on the other light and mylar. The plant i just transplanted had good roots, thats prob. why it was acting up. The lights are really good, My smaller plant is starting to show new growth with this light. more updates to come......


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 28, 2006)

Lookin good there AZ soon the plants should perk up.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

I bought a digi temp  meter but was wondering if that was good location? Or should it be placed under the lights. The temp say 78 degrees and 26% humidity is that good level of humidity?


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 29, 2006)

Im pretty sure thats fine AZ its more of an issue when you have 50%+ moisture and such thats where the plants start to mold especially when budding.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 29, 2006)

I put mine on the side of the pot. gives me a close idea of what the plant and roots are under. above the lights never give ma an accurate reading. IMHO.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 29, 2006)

the lunatics do the same as Mutt...just off to the side of the lights at pot level


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks for the info, It will be moved indeed....


----------



## AZshwagg (May 2, 2006)

Well, I finally got my mylar so I did a few renovations. I also started to apply LST to the bigger plant, here are few pic's. Oh yeah, look at the bottom leaves, they are starting to turn brown\black color again. Also the temps in the GB.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2006)

hey AzSwagg, I have those fluorex lights also, I have 2, but got mine at Home Depot, anyways you should remove that plastic lens as it traps heat thus making it hotter, your light fixure wont last as long. Those 2 fans facing each other really aren't doing squat but circling the hot air around thus putting stress on your CPU fans, should just use one blowing under light. Looks great, is that one of those c-25's from Home Depot? I am in Az. east valley also and well my shed is getting fricken hot 100 degrees and can't grow until October when it's cooler out, good luck. My plants also fluorished under the 2 65 watt fluorex they are great vegetative lights, if only they made a warm white for flower.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2006)

What soil are you using AZSwagg? Your plants should look better then it does, did something happen? Nute burn? Well since your in Arizona the best soil I found is at nurseries NOT HOME DEPOT or LOWE's a real nursery is Black Gold soil and never had a leaf discolor or any tips burn, mix with some perlite and your set, I was amazed at the growth I got with the Fluorex and soil combo.  I always water and feed with a 6.5 ph and used organic ferts I purchased in Tempe at a local shop there, Earth Juice bloom is all I used in flower.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 3, 2006)

Thanks man, Well, one fan is hitting the fan and one fan is hitting the plants, but not directly. Also the reason for two fans is because the bigger plant streched out too long and I wanted to thick'n the stem by blowing air thru the leaves. Also, reason for air movement is because the natural CO2 around the leaf will be used fairly quick, moving the air around the leaves ensures Proper CO2 consumption. Also, the flourex lights I have bought have heat dispersing holes on the side of the protected clear lense making it perfect for the fans on the side, air travels inn and removes hot air. This feature only comes on the ones that I bought on ebay. What's is "c-25"? But thanks for the info I will reconfigure my plan if sum thing goes wrong.





[email protected] said:
			
		

> hey AzSwagg, I have those fluorex lights also, I have 2, but got mine at Home Depot, anyways you should remove that plastic lens as it traps heat thus making it hotter, your light fixure wont last as long. Those 2 fans facing each other really aren't doing squat but circling the hot air around thus putting stress on your CPU fans, should just use one blowing under light. Looks great, is that one of those c-25's from Home Depot? I am in Az. east valley also and well my shed is getting fricken hot 100 degrees and can't grow until October when it's cooler out, good luck. My plants also fluorished under the 2 65 watt fluorex they are great vegetative lights, if only they made a warm white for flower.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 3, 2006)

Okay, I'm using the brand " Super Soil Potting Soil".

What's in it:
-Total nitrogen.........0.14%
0.01% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.01% Nitrate Nitrogen
0.01% Water soluble Organic Nitrogen
0.01% Water In soluble Organic Nitrogen
Available phosphate (P2-O2)......0.09%
Soluble Potash(K2O).........0.02%
Iron (Fe)......0.25%
It also say's that it gauranteed to maintain a PH level of 5.5-6.5. And also comes with Peat moss, Fir bark, Redwood, Canadain sphagnum and clean sand. I also used a mix of Perilite mixed with a coco additive. Thats all what's in my soil. It's no ferting for up to 90 days, it say it gives it all natural plant food. Were can I buy that "Black Gold soil", My plants suffered cause I started to nute in the begining of the 2 nd week, bad mistake!!! So for my next grow soil will be changed for sure!!! And my pH pen didn't work, ahhhhhhhhhhhh! we'll see. Hope to see you around [email protected] and thanks for all the information, made me think......




[email protected] said:
			
		

> What soil are you using AZSwagg? Your plants should look better then it does, did something happen? Nute burn? Well since your in Arizona the best soil I found is at nurseries NOT HOME DEPOT or LOWE's a real nursery is Black Gold soil and never had a leaf discolor or any tips burn, mix with some perlite and your set, I was amazed at the growth I got with the Fluorex and soil combo. I always water and feed with a 6.5 ph and used organic ferts I purchased in Tempe at a local shop there, Earth Juice bloom is all I used in flower.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 3, 2006)

I've been having a problem with the bigger plant and I saw a similar problem on this check list, this is what it said:

This condition is rare and usually buffered by pH limitations. Excess phosphorus can interfere with the availability and stability of copper and zinc. 

*

**Potassium* is involved in maintaining the water status of the plant and the tugor pressure of it's cells and the opening and closing of the stomata. Potassium is required in the accumulation and translocation of carbohydrates. Lack of potassium will reduce yield and quality.



Older leaves are initially chlorotic but soon develop dark necrotic lesions (dead tissue). First apparent on the tips and margins of the leaves. Stem and branches may become weak and easily broken, the plant may also stretch. The plant will become susceptible to disease and toxicity. In addition to appearing to look like iron deficiency, the tips of the leaves curl and the edges burn and die.

Potassium - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are: baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather.
 
heres is a comparison of both leaves:


----------



## AZshwagg (May 8, 2006)

Okay the bigger one is on day 44 (sprouted 03-26-06)and the little one is on day 40 (sprouted 03-30-06). The bigger one is on a growth sprout and is showing signs on the inner part of the leaves, pic's are included. Also, once it starts show signs in the inner part of the plant does that mean it's starting to mature? How long till full maturity? So what do you guy's think. Oh yeah, Bro G that nute thing we talked about worked out perfectly, thanks!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

looking very nice AZ.....nice lush green    great work


----------



## Insane (May 9, 2006)

Lookin good AZ, nice lush little babies! Keep it up your doin great


----------



## Mutt (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful AZshwagg. Babies are lookin great.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 9, 2006)

thank you all for your kind words! But I wouldn't of been able to do it if it wasn't for this site, thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 9, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. I see your babies are doing great. Last time i seen your babies they were drooping bigtime. Glad to see you got everything turned around. Great job man. *


----------



## AZshwagg (May 10, 2006)

Okay, Today is day 01 of flowering I transplanted the small one into bigger pot hopeing it will get growth spurt. I'm useing a 150 watt HPS, hope I get sum good bud.

PS: Any good vibes or Karma is welcomed, Hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 10, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Okay, Today is day 01 of flowering I transplanted the small one into bigger pot hopeing it will get growth spurt. I'm useing a 150 watt HPS, hope I get sum good bud.
> 
> PS: Any good vibes or Karma is welcomed, Hahahahahahaha!!!


*Whats up AZ. Looking good. You should be able to tell if you have male or female in a week or so. I toss some GREEN THUMB KARMA your way. I hope they are both female AZ. Good luck man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## AZshwagg (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Bro "G", just in case I forgot or you are wondering I have the lamp bout 12 inches from the plants. Thanks for the the karma TBG I'll need every little bit!!!!!!


----------



## love+monkey (May 13, 2006)

hey biznatch, i finally cloned one of my plants n' theres one here for your ass.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 15, 2006)

The tall one is growing great and the little one is starting to show more growth. hopefully i'll find out what gender they are pretty soon........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. Your plants are looking great. I see they are enjoying that HPS light. Your doing a great job man keep it up. *


----------



## Insane (May 15, 2006)

Very nice lookin plants AZ, keepin my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2006)

Lookin great AZshwagg.


----------



## Zarnon (May 15, 2006)

Dude,  my advice is to post what it was that turned your plants around,  so some other guy in the same boat can get ideas how to fix it.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 15, 2006)

The problem was that I nuted on the 2nd week of veg like the bottle of "Grow Big " says and one plant died and the other was badly damaged. But after trial and error and help from TBG I started to give them nutes in small doses, 1\4 tsp dose of "Grow Big" and 1\4 tsp of "Super Thrive" per gallon and it worked. So, From now on I'm only adding nutes on the third week of veg at 1\4 dose. Another problem I think I was not aware was the watering, I would always water alot, I would keep pouring till I saw water come out the bottom before stopping. Now I water with less water but just enough to reach the bottom. And thats what turned my plants around, and for the newbis the best advice is DON'T NUTE TOO SOON!!!! Or your plants will pay with there life, hahahaha!





			
				Zarnon said:
			
		

> Dude, my advice is to post what it was that turned your plants around, so some other guy in the same boat can get ideas how to fix it.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 15, 2006)

HPS all the way!!! I love this light alot it's making beauties grow extra fast!!!





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up AZ. Your plants are looking great. I see they are enjoying that HPS light. Your doing a great job man keep it up. *


----------



## AZshwagg (May 17, 2006)

I started my secound grow and I have two sprouts!!!! I keep them in the closet till I'm done with the first crop. here are sum pics pics of them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*More babies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chong420 (May 17, 2006)

nice grow AZ..any word if any females?


----------



## AZshwagg (May 17, 2006)

I think both my other plants are female...not sure tho???I see sum signs of a female pistol, but we'll wait and see.....


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2006)

Some green Mojo coming your way. Hope them be girls for ya.


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

Hey AZ, keepin my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 18, 2006)

THEY ARE GIRLS!!!!!!! I HAVE TWO BEAUTIFUL GIRLS!!!!!!!! I checked today and I saw two white hairs on each of them, I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

Congrats to you on your two beautiful ladies!!! Hopin I get that lucky. They're lookin great from the last pics I saw... can't wait to see some more pics from you Keep up the great work and Happy Growing!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!!   Nothing like a pair a girls....congrats


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Some Pic would be cool!!! 
Congrates on the Ladys!!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

Girls ROCK!!! congrats AZ


----------



## AZshwagg (May 18, 2006)

I'm in the process as we speak, I'll put them up as soon as I can!!!!!!!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 18, 2006)

on these pic's you can see the white pistols. Sorry bout the quality and the closeness of the pic but thats as close as I could get. What do you think, am I right or am I just seeing things????


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

Hey AZ, guess what? You are not just seeing things! Those are girls! 

Can't be 100% sure with the 3rd pic, but the upper most node looks like its pokin out a couple female preflowers as well. 

Congrats on the ladies


----------



## Mutt (May 18, 2006)

Great news. AZshwagg. I'm happy for ya.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 19, 2006)

thanks guy's! Now I have to wait 2 months befo I can taste their sweetness!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2006)

*CONGRATS on the ladies AZ. Now comes the fun part. Waiting to taste those fine buds those ladies are gonna produce. In the long run it's well worth the wait. GREAT JOB!!!!*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> thanks guy's! Now I have to wait 2 months befo I can taste their sweetness!!


 


the time will pass before you know it


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 19, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Now I have to wait 2 months befo I can taste their sweetness!!


Congradulations on the Ladies man! Two months will fly by! You'll be drying and curing soon and then the biggest test of all; Smoke Test!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

Hope so SB! I'm so excited tho, I never thought I would ever have two female MJ plants, EVER!!!! Since this is "MY" first personal indoor grow I so amazed at what a Marijuana plant goes thru to get to what we enjoy every day. Before I started to grow I would just smoke it and not think twice bout how it got to me, from seed to my lungs. Makes me appreciate the whole journey towards harvest.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 22, 2006)

here are two picks of my two seedlings, they are doing very well and seem to love those CFL's. The other two show more white pistol, The smaller plants fan leaves are getting bigger and bigger everyday, if you check older pics of my small one you;ll notice the big diff. Here are sum pic's!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

heres the pic's.. on the bigger plant the very bottom started yellow up and the next are looking like there next. the babaies have some sort of i don't know what,. please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Well, Did you just water?

Are you using full strength nutes?

and did you check your PH??


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

okay, did you see that thread i put up "the day my plants almost died" i had too feed them 1\4 tsp of grow big and 1\4 tsp of superthrive but the ph was 4.6. I don't know how to check the soil ph only water.


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

You have the strips then huh. I'd take a few samples of dirt and put each sample of dirt in distilled water. then find the average. that'll help. 
Don't flush water or anything until you get the soil PH. IMO.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

i got a hanna ph pen checker can i do it with that


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

yeah, it test the PH it is what it is. 

but if you think its nute burn then flush. BTW how often are you watering?


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

so far every third day and i check the soil 2 incjes depp before i water usaullt it's dry. but, sometimes i think i over water tho, I water till i see water come out the bottom.


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

That might be your prblem right there. overwatering. hold off for a little bit, and let it dry out a little. MJ likes to get dry from time to time. promotes root growth and gets air to the roots.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

thanks mutt i'll try 4 or 5 days, i'll keep you posted. mean while I'm goona go and have a smoke wit them, later


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

i'll check the oh too


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> mean while I'm goona go and have a smoke wit them, later


 
Never ever ever smoke anything in your grow area. Thats Carbon Monoxide (not Carbon Dioxide). which is a poison to all living things.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 24, 2006)

good thing you said that, sum times i sit and smoke with them while i check for growth or watering. now no ones allowed to smoke near my babies!





			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Never ever ever smoke anything in your grow area. Thats Carbon Monoxide (not Carbon Dioxide). which is a poison to all living things.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 25, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Never ever ever smoke anything in your grow area. Thats Carbon Monoxide (not Carbon Dioxide). which is a poison to all living things.


Great advice on many levels Mutt!

If you do a "Google" on Tobacco Mosiac Virus, you'll see another reason not to smoke near your plants.

That virus is alive and well in most ciggerettes, pipe tobacco and cigars. It can kill your plants easily if they become infected with it. The heat from smoking does NOT kill the virus, the smoke becomes the method of transference. You can also pass it along by touching ciggerettes and tobacco products, so wash your hands well if you're a smoker, before you enter your grow area.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 27, 2006)

here are sum pic's of one of the ladies that are right on track, starting bud out. The temps were getting out of controll so i opened the doors and left a huge fan on them I also moved the light higher up.


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

Oh yeah some beautys 
any names picked out??
You got to name them!!
Peace and good luck on 
the grow!!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

I named one of them "Flo" and the other "mexican green"


----------



## AZshwagg (May 29, 2006)

the small plant is budding up real good. I'm gonna start the big bloom in two more waterings, i dont have the tiger bloom so we'll see what happens.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 29, 2006)

mmmm looking good!!!!!


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 6, 2006)

sum more pic's!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> sum more pic's!


*Whats up AZ. She is looking good man lets try and keep it that way. How long has she been in flower? *


----------

